# MD Club



## GDGeorge

Is there a group / club that meets in the PG County area? 

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?

Jerry


----------



## GoodTurns

I go to the NoVa cap group. Picnic didn't happen this year. Got a few folks in the area, my wife might let us meet in the basement if we don't tell her.


----------

